

Ask HN: Can someone recommend some reliable China domain registrars? - HouseMouse

I am working on marketing a service that's focused on Chinese culture, and would prefer to provide a Chinese domain name for the website. However I'm confused by a number of reports that suggest it's difficult to register a .cn or even a .com.cn domain, and I'm concerned about being scammed. Cany anyone offer any advice? I'd also like to know if it's worth registering using Chinese characters, or Latin.
======
galuggus
I think you now need a registered business in mainland China to buy .cn
domain.(check this)

Many Chinese websites don't use .cn domains.

E.g 51.la tudou.com, mtime.com, douban.com

Later these sites registered .cn .com.cn

I don't know of any big sites that use Chinese characters as their primary
address(if you know of any please link in comments.

It's actually easier and quicker to type the pinyin(romanized letters) into
the url bar.

Finally many for many Chinese websites the name is pretty unimportant as long
as its easy to remember.

